# Links > Tutorials >  Bind dns σε openwrt

## trendy

Προστέθηκε στο wiki οδηγός για στήσιμο και ρύθμιση bind dns που εξυπηρετεί awmn + internet σε openwrt.
https://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php?...edit&redlink=1

----------


## θανάσης

*Openwrt: Οδηγός στησίματος και ρύθμισης bind dns server* Δεν υπάρχει κείμενο σε αυτή τη σελίδα αυτή τη στιγμή. Μπορείτε να αναζητήσετε αυτόν τον τίτλο σε άλλες σελίδες, ή να αναζητήσετε τα σχετικά αρχεία.

----------


## NetTraptor

Spelling.... Πδηγος ... Fixed!

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωραία πράγματα.
Άντε να μάθουμε και τίποτα σωστά και ολοκληρωμένα.  ::

----------


## trendy

Κάπως θα πρέπει να παίρνουμε και reverse ζώνη στο wind για το ipv6 υποδίκτυό μας. Από τη στιγμή μου βγαίνει αυτόματα από το v4 να δίνεται και αυτόματα.

----------


## ipduh

> Κάπως θα πρέπει να παίρνουμε και reverse ζώνη στο wind για το ipv6 υποδίκτυό μας. Από τη στιγμή μου βγαίνει αυτόματα από το v4 να δίνεται και αυτόματα.


ναι, ωραία θα ήταν,
ωραία θα ήταν και απλως να το έγραφε στο wind 
όμως είναι αρκετή δουλειά το ipv6 στο wind ...

παίζει να πάρουμε και Internet IPv6 ...
καλά εάν γίνει αυτό μας κόβω να φτιάχνουμε το ipv6 στο wind σε μια νύχτα  ::

----------

